# 16 things I learned about the Warriors



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> 1. I was wrong about Baron Davis. I thought the Warriors should have rewarded him for what he did for the team the last two years and just pay him, never mind how old he was, what shape he was in or how many games he would miss or take off mentally. Well, he wound up getting paid by the Clippers ... and he was dreadful. His body language was terrible, clearly mailing it in some nights, and he finished the season shooting 37 percent.
> 
> 37 percent! That hurts my eyes just looking at the number, never mind the actual memory of the bad shots he jacked up. The 37 percent ranked 119th in the NBA, and that's only because the NBA.com stat only went 119 guys deep.
> 
> ...


Anyone that you agree/disagree with strongly? 
I was pretty surprised to see about #14. 18,943/game is pretty damn impressive for a team that has no chance of playing in late april.


----------

